# Scott Foil 2013 Help



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, 

I am looking at the scott foil bike and is there any difference in frame between the premium team issue and other ones. Thanks:idea::idea:


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

strictly speaking about the frame, the premium, team issue and foil 10 are made with HMX carbon fiber. all others are made with HMF carbon. 

scott claims that HMX is 20% stiffer and is around 100g lighter. components are better in the more expensive models (well  )


----------



## keremito (Dec 8, 2012)

Premium uses HMX carbon fiber which are lighter and stiffer. HMF uses slightly heavier fibers and perhaps more of them, making the frameset heavier. I have read post of riders who have used both and cannot tell the difference in stiffness. 
If you are in a budget, buy the HMF bike and upgrade the wheels. If you have plenty of $ buy the premium, is better looking!


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

mann2 said:


> strictly speaking about the frame, the premium, team issue and foil 10 are made with HMX carbon fiber. all others are made with HMF carbon.
> 
> scott claims that HMX is 20% stiffer and is around 100g lighter. components are better in the more expensive models (well  )


Now the Foil 10 is HMF as well.


----------

